# Mexican citizenship need help!!



## brightfame2099 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi All,

Im starting the process of getting my citizenship. Im a first generation American on my fathers side he has passed away a couple of years ago. My moms from Texas. Ive placed a visit to the consulate here in NYC and have all the documents expect my fathers birth certificate.I need to get a copy of my fathers birth certificate hes from the state of Nuevo Leon. Ive tried for months to contact the woman in charge of processing the request in Monterrey to no avail. Im planning on flying out to Monterrey to request it in person. Can any tell me if there are any steps I need to make sure that I have done before I arrive to ensure that im successful. Im planning on going just after Christmas this year. Also im wondering if contacting a lawyer to request the document would work? any thoughts?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

brightfame2099 said:


> ... I need to get a copy of my fathers birth certificate hes from the state of Nuevo Leon. Ive tried for months to contact the woman in charge of processing the request in Monterrey to no avail. Im planning on flying out to Monterrey to request it in person. Can any tell me if there are any steps I need to make sure that I have done before I arrive to ensure that im successful. Im planning on going just after Christmas this year. ...


Just after Christmas (when exactly?) government offices are likely to be closed. In any event, you should check with the office in Monterrey to make sure it will be open when you plan to visit. Good luck with the process!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I they are open they do not work not until the schools start again like the 8 or whatever the beginning of the second week of Jauary starts.


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

If you are in Monterrey, you should go to the "Registro Civil" ( My dad uses the one near Simon Bolivar metro station), give your dads details, and they will be able to give you a copy of the birth certificate... or if not, go to the main offices of "Registro Civil" in Macroplaza... if you browse the Nuevo Leon government site, there is information on how to get the birth certificate... there is even a link on how to request a Birth certificate online ( cant post the link, but just in the nl dot gob dot mx page, put in buscar Copia Certificada de Acta de Nacimiento en Línea ,Tramita en línea tu acta de Nacimiento)

Another suggestion: maybe if you contact a "notario" while you are abroad and he can get it for you? 

Anyways, worth browsing the nl.gob.mx site and if there is a contact phone, just give them a call, sometimes they answer


----------

